# Please.. i need healing thoughts & prayers for Asha



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

sending many good wishes your way


----------



## kellyguy (Mar 5, 2014)

I hope that your sweet girl is going to be perfectly fine and that your worries are unwarranted. I never know if someone will be offended by the mention of God in this crazy world we live in, so I'll just say the serenity prayer for you and hope for positive results.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Asha*



Hudson said:


> Asha recently celebrated her 13th birthday and had her annual check up. All good, but mentioned she had been a little fussy with her food, lost a little weight and drinking more, so the vets did test to rule out diabetes etc. A week later I took her back as she is experiencing rapid heart rate… the vet concluded her heart was ok, but thought he felt a lump abdomen. stomach. She had X-rays but in conclusive and is waiting for a specialist to ultra sound her in 2 weeks. Tonight she was really uncomfortable and rapid breathing, rang the after hours vet and spoke to the vet she is now sedated and sleeping as I had some tablets here. So worried about her and hate to see her like this… she is my beautiful baby girl,…. I want to stay with me for ever as we all do. We love them so much… so please send prayers and healing thoughts to my golden princess.Thankyou … Asha, Hudson and Ann


Praying that Asha is o.k.!!


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

Sending our very best wishes out to you!!


----------



## rbi99 (Jan 4, 2014)

I hope Asha is doing better today.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

It's so hard when our seniors face challenges like this. I often wish my dogs could talk and tell me where they hurt, but they are so stoic that I'm not sure they would speak the truth. They don't want us to worry.

I hope you girl feels better today.


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

I'm so sorry. I also hope Asha is better and wish you peace, it is so hard as they get older reconciling with as you mentioned wishing they could stay with us forever.


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

Sending good thoughts to you both. :crossfing


----------



## Rookie's Dad (Feb 19, 2014)

Sending good thought and prayers your way and hoping for the best.


----------



## JeanieBeth (Jul 13, 2013)

Hudson said:


> Asha recently celebrated her 13th birthday and had her annual check up. All good, but mentioned she had been a little fussy with her food, lost a little weight and drinking more, so the vets did test to rule out diabetes etc. A week later I took her back as she is experiencing rapid heart rate… the vet concluded her heart was ok, but thought he felt a lump abdomen. stomach. She had X-rays but in conclusive and is waiting for a specialist to ultra sound her in 2 weeks. Tonight she was really uncomfortable and rapid breathing, rang the after hours vet and spoke to the vet she is now sedated and sleeping as I had some tablets here. So worried about her and hate to see her like this… she is my beautiful baby girl,…. I want to stay with me for ever as we all do. We love them so much… so please send prayers and healing thoughts to my golden princess.Thankyou … Asha, Hudson and Ann


You've got it! Sending prayers for for you and Asha. It's so hard when our kids can't tell us what hurts. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## california gold (Feb 28, 2014)

Thinking of you and Asha and praying she will be well.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Thanks for your prayers and healing messages. The vet frayed Asha during the night and found some fluid near her lungs, and started her on diretix, she is stable at the moment and less laboured breathing, they are going to ring me later this morning with an update. The symptoms are perplexing them… as she has an unconfirmed lump and awaiting an ultra sound, unfortunately we are in the country and nee to wait for a specialist … 2 weeks wait.Will check in later


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

I will be thinking of you and beautiful Asha. Two weeks is such a long time to wait


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Thoughts and prayers for you and Asha!!


----------



## JeanieBeth (Jul 13, 2013)

Thinking of you and Asha. How's she doing?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Prayers and healing thoughts being sent your way  Keep the faith


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Asha has travelled to the Rainbow Bridge last night at home with her buddy Hudson , my husband and I with the aid of our vet. She has a wonderful day on Saturday ,went to the park with friends and ate well , recovered from an x ray that didn't reveal anything. Sunday night she had a racing heart rate and distressed breathing, called the emergency after hours vet and took her in ,she was admitted needing oxygen and heaving sedation to lower her breathing and was intensive care.The vet text me 3 times during the night, and xrayed to reveal fluid in her lungs. Treatment for that was started and meds to open her airways. She stabilised and late in the day we took her home. She was flat and happy to be home, but not eating and as the night progressed she again had distressed breathing…. the meds didn't work. I rang the emergency vet again and he advised me to wait and see if the medication would work. … Unfortunately it didn't and we asked if our vet would come to our home and stop her suffering… a gift of love to her… she passed away peacefully in my arms with Hudson and my husband close by. We are empty, and heartbroken … but I am trying to remember and smile at the wonderful life, the joy, love,laugher and enrichment Asha, our golden princess and water baby bought to our lives.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

You did everything you could for Asha. I'm paraphrasing, but I read something like "they give us their selfless love for a lifetime, and in return we must be selfless and give them the gift of letting them go when their bodies can no longer support their spirits." 

Please know you'll be in our thoughts today. Asha? She's in the most beautiful place imaginable. Knowing that doesn't lessen the sense of her loss, but I hope it will help you to feel better knowing Asha went back Home where there is no pain, only fun and love and everything they could dream of. Where you will see her again. God bless.


----------



## JeanieBeth (Jul 13, 2013)

My heart is just breaking for you! Asha. As Danny so eloquently put it, you gave Asha your gift of selfless love, not thinking of your pain but hers. She's no longer in pain. Asha is running free at the Rainbow Bridge with Cuddy, Rookie, and all those who crossed before. The picture of Asha is so beautiful. Your pain and loss is overwhelming. Asha left you in the safest most living place~in your arms. Remember she's pain free. We are here for you, your friends. Lean on those who know. Please share more pictures of your beautiful girl. We're lighting a candle for Asha. Sending huge hugs, prayers of love and peace to you, your family and Hudson. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## california gold (Feb 28, 2014)

What a beautiful picture of Asha. It's the hardest and most unselfishness acts of love you gave her. I'm so sorry for your loss. It broke my heart when I read your post. RIP sweet girl.


----------



## JeanieBeth (Jul 13, 2013)

Hudson said:


> Thanks for your prayers and healing messages. The vet frayed Asha during the night and found some fluid near her lungs, and started her on diretix, she is stable at the moment and less laboured breathing, they are going to ring me later this morning with an update. The symptoms are perplexing them… as she has an unconfirmed lump and awaiting an ultra sound, unfortunately we are in the country and nee to wait for a specialist … 2 weeks wait.Will check in later


She's so beautiful. I love her sweet face. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JeanieBeth (Jul 13, 2013)

JeanieBeth said:


> She's so beautiful. I love her sweet face.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


My thoughts are with you and yours.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rookie's Dad (Feb 19, 2014)

I'm so happy for you, that you were able to have Asha home with you when her time came. Such a loving face, brings back tears, she is in a better place and with some time you can be to. It's been it's been 3 days, 21hr., 30 min. since Rookie went to the bridge, so he is there to greet Asha, along with Cuddy and the rest of the gang. Our thoughts are with you during this sad time.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Asha*



Hudson said:


> Asha has travelled to the Rainbow Bridge last night at home with her buddy Hudson , my husband and I with the aid of our vet. She has a wonderful day on Saturday ,went to the park with friends and ate well , recovered from an x ray that didn't reveal anything. Sunday night she had a racing heart rate and distressed breathing, called the emergency after hours vet and took her in ,she was admitted needing oxygen and heaving sedation to lower her breathing and was intensive care.The vet text me 3 times during the night, and xrayed to reveal fluid in her lungs. Treatment for that was started and meds to open her airways. She stabilised and late in the day we took her home. She was flat and happy to be home, but not eating and as the night progressed she again had distressed breathing…. the meds didn't work. I rang the emergency vet again and he advised me to wait and see if the medication would work. … Unfortunately it didn't and we asked if our vet would come to our home and stop her suffering… a gift of love to her… she passed away peacefully in my arms with Hudson and my husband close by. We are empty, and heartbroken … but I am trying to remember and smile at the wonderful life, the joy, love,laugher and enrichment Asha, our golden princess and water baby bought to our lives.


You did the kindest thing for your sweet Asha, because you love her.
I added Asha's name to the 2014 Rainbow Bridge List.
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...bow-bridge-list-grf-2014-a-9.html#post4532602


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

My heart goes out to you on the loss of your beautiful Asha. What a blessing that she left peacefully surrounded by those who love her most. Her suffering is over, while yours is beginning. Wishing you peace as you learn to live without Asha's physical presence; she is with you forever in spirit.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

What a pretty girl she was, you did the right thing for her out of love.


----------



## Cuddysmom (Feb 6, 2014)

So so so sorry. I have no words but she'll be in good hands!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ang.suds (Apr 1, 2014)

I'm so sorry to hear about Asha. It is truly a heartbreaking thing to let them go. I got tears when I read your post, remembering the heartbreak. Jack passed away seven weeks ago, tomorrow so maybe they are swimming free together


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

I am so sorry...... I wish you peace
Beth, moose and angel


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm so sorry that Asha has passed on. The fact that she was at home surrounded by those who loved her is wonderful.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Thankyou all for your kind words and condolences…. so hard right now, going to choose her urn today x


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Rookie's Dad said:


> I'm so happy for you, that you were able to have Asha home with you when her time came. Such a loving face, brings back tears, she is in a better place and with some time you can be to. It's been it's been 3 days, 21hr., 30 min. since Rookie went to the bridge, so he is there to greet Asha, along with Cuddy and the rest of the gang. Our thoughts are with you during this sad time.


My deepest sympathy to you and your loss of your beautiful golden boy…. thinking of you… and hope we can smile at the joy they bought as time goes on


----------



## Daisygirl4440 (Apr 13, 2014)

Hudson said:


> Asha recently celebrated her 13th birthday and had her annual check up. All good, but mentioned she had been a little fussy with her food, lost a little weight and drinking more, so the vets did test to rule out diabetes etc. A week later I took her back as she is experiencing rapid heart rate… the vet concluded her heart was ok, but thought he felt a lump abdomen. stomach. She had X-rays but in conclusive and is waiting for a specialist to ultra sound her in 2 weeks. Tonight she was really uncomfortable and rapid breathing, rang the after hours vet and spoke to the vet she is now sedated and sleeping as I had some tablets here. So worried about her and hate to see her like this… she is my beautiful baby girl,…. I want to stay with me for ever as we all do. We love them so much… so please send prayers and healing thoughts to my golden princess.Thankyou … Asha, Hudson and Ann


I hope Ashe is doing better...I know what you mean, when we want our goldens with us forever. God bless and in my prayers


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Karen519 said:


> You did the kindest thing for your sweet Asha, because you love her.
> I added Asha's name to the 2014 Rainbow Bridge List.
> http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...bow-bridge-list-grf-2014-a-9.html#post4532602


Thankyou for adding her to the rainbow Bridge, Steve is doing her his beautiful work that he does for our golden ones who have left us.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

We miss our golden girl immensely, its hard to realise she won't be here again. Hudson is getting plenty of rubs and love, walks and swims at Asha and Hudsons' favourite beach as the weather has been beautiful here. 
I have been overwhelmed with kindness, flowers, phone call and multitudes of tributes to Asha on Facebook too. It is amazing how much a golden can touch peoples life and bring them together. She was cremated today and we will have her home in her urn by next monday. Would love to share a few photos of our sweetheart who filled our lives with joy. Thankyou again for your kindness and condolences. Ann and Hudson


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Hudson*

These pictures of ASHA are just awesome. What a gorgeous girl!!
Love the picture that Steve did for you. He is an angel!
I remember how comforted I felt when he did one for my Snobear and for my Smooch.


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

Asha's beauty and others love of her is a direct reflection of you. Thank you for sharing her with us.


----------



## Cuddysmom (Feb 6, 2014)

Amazing pictures. Amazing dog. Amazing life. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rookie's Dad (Feb 19, 2014)

Thank you for sharing your pictures, they will be a lasting tribute to Asha. I share your pain, but it does get better. Rookie, to the bridge one week today at 3:10 PM. Our thoughts will be with you this afternoon when we reflect on Rookie's life and all the other doggies that have gone to the bridge during our time on the GR Forum.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Thank you for sharing your pictures of Asha. What a beautiful face


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

i am so sorry to hear this heartbreaking news
I'm so glad that you have your photos to remind you of her sunny spirit and her reassuring looks. Wishing you great peace and comfort during this very difficult time.
Hugs to you and Hudson.


----------



## Sheldon's Mom (Dec 29, 2012)

I am so sorry to read this.
May your beautiful memories of Asha bring peace to you and your family.

Barbara & Sheldon


----------



## JeanieBeth (Jul 13, 2013)

The pictures of Asha are beautiful! I love her face and sweet spirit. I know this is a difficult time to get through. Thank you for sharing Asha with us here. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ang.suds (Apr 1, 2014)

You truly showed her an amazing life full of love and joy. You can tell by those pics. Thinking of you and Asha and Hudson.


----------



## wjane (Oct 12, 2013)

So sorry for you loss of beautiful Asha- may she rest in peace and may you find comfort.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Thankyou all for your messages of support and best wishes.. her photos are going to bring may memories and stories to relive…. I miss her so much. Hudson is trying to make me smile with his antics at the beach on our morning walks. Hold your furry ones and love them x


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

I am so sorry that you lost your Asha, she was a gorgeous girl. And by your posts, I can see how loved she was. Many of us here understand what you're going through, please know that my heart breaks for you. I still cry many days over my recent losses. May you find peace....


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Beautiful Asha. I'm so very sorry


----------



## Cuddysmom (Feb 6, 2014)

How are you Hudson?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so sorry for the loss of your beautiful Asha. 

My thoughts and prayers are with you. 

Godspeed sweet girl.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

*Asha*

Thankyou for your kind words, It was so hard to say goodbye and Hudson and I are missing Asha terribly. At the same time we had 13 joy filled years of love.I am lucky to still have Hudson in my life and we are spending great time together.Asha is home now in her urn… Every where I go there are memories .. she will remain in my heart for ever and ever .


----------



## rbi99 (Jan 4, 2014)

Each of us who have lost loved ones write the same words. The memories, the smells around the house, found toys, etc. Whether our precious one was two years old or 15, the loss is never easy and the grieving time never short.


----------



## Cuddysmom (Feb 6, 2014)

You doing ok??


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

